# Toronto Support Group/519



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone in Toronto who needs a support group, who lives inside the downtown core or even in North York, Scarborough or feels they can make the trip down, you are welcome to come and check out the group at 519/ we were previously located at Yonge/Eglinton and than for a while at Metro Hall on John Street but we've moved again (might be for a short time) to 519 Church Street, on Church and Wellesley. 

Just a 5 minute walk from Wellesley Station. Walk out of Wellesley Station make a left, walk down till you get to the light (there's a pizza Pizza) walk left again and walk down, the building says 519 on it. We are on the 2nd floor, join meet up and you will get updates, we use to meet at 4 but for now meeting at 5pm every Saturday. 

Its not far from Ryerson University. 

Just putting it out there as an option for those in Toronto.


----------



## Paranoid of Spies (Nov 3, 2011)

I used to attend this group a year ago... still recieves updates from them, however how come they have been moving around quite a bit lately?


----------

